# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Buying from MidwayUSA

## 7mmwsm

Has anyone bought anything online from MidwayUSA. Can't get passed the enter a state section.

----------


## madjon_

Can I order if I live outside the U.S.?

Due to the variety of regulations controlling shipments outside the U.S., MidwayUSA is unable to process international orders.

----------


## jim160

Very few company's ship out of the states. 
It's a pain.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Do we know of any other than Brownells, Webyshops and Optics Planet? Maybe we should start up a register. DSArms will also for a parts/accessories $100 limit or a $100 export fee... Hey thats gone down, it was $250 last time I looked! Watch them on their shipping though they ripped me off somewhat last time (it was a large order).

----------


## Chop3r

If you are looking for gun parts try Numrich, they will post to NZ

----------


## zimmer

MidwayUSA going right back wouldn't give us wee guys the steam off their turds. You either had to have an acct (as in a business like a gunshop) or spend a huge amount in one go.

----------


## Ricochet

https://www.nzpost.co.nz/tools/youshop

Register here & you can buy from anywhere.

I just ordered off Midway this week.

----------


## zimmer

> https://www.nzpost.co.nz/tools/youshop
> 
> Register here & you can buy from anywhere.
> 
> I just ordered off Midway this week.


Well, get prepared for Youshop's inane definition of firearm parts and subsequent refusals to ship to NZ  that many of us have already experienced and posted about  :XD:

----------


## Ricochet

Yes, very true. It would be heavily dependant on what you're purchasing.

Mines just a bore guide & a scope cover, hopefully they can't get too worked up over that.

I'll tell them it's an eye patch & a magic wand...

----------


## zimmer

My most recent knock back was for an adjustable locking nut for a die. They played the old dangerous goods card. In the early days of Youshop I had no problems bringing standard scopes, reloading dies etc via them. Anal now unfortunately. Plus the merchants are also mostly onto the fact that your USA address is a freight forwarder. Youshop are also not particularly cheap with their shipping costs either. I mostly use them for non gun related stuff off Ebay for example where the vendors offer free shipping within USA.

----------


## stumpy

nope , I tried youshop with midway , and they flag the address as a freight forward address and will not use it .... to be fair it was also a itar controlled range bag ..... you can give it a go , but when I called midway they said the address I was using was flagged ....it allowed me to order and go through the whole process , but the order never updated from "processing " 





> https://www.nzpost.co.nz/tools/youshop
> 
> Register here & you can buy from anywhere.
> 
> I just ordered off Midway this week.

----------


## Savage1

So could you order a scope and get it forwarded through YouShop?

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

have orderd dies ec from brownells not an issue
midaway is a no go unless you are a dealer and become a midway importer a mate of mine dose one order a year but its basic stuff just get it from brownells

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> So could you order a scope and get it forwarded through YouShop?


thats the idea yes unless is a scope that needs a permet

----------


## Tommy

> nope , I tried youshop with midway , and they flag the address as a freight forward address and will not use it .... to be fair it was also a itar controlled range bag ..... you can give it a go , but when I called midway they said the address I was using was flagged ....it allowed me to order and go through the whole process , but the order never updated from "processing "


ITAR controlled range bag??

----------


## 300CALMAN

> ITAR controlled range bag??


Yeah   @stumpy it takes Tacti-stupid to a whole new level, does the bag just LOOK dangerous or does it load and fire your AR also?! :Wtfsmilie: 

I feel like i need to advertise another Black Tactical AR Rock on Tar-me.

----------


## stumpy

the bag is green ............. a deadly naughty shade of greeny tan ....

----------


## Ricochet

Thank you for your recent email in regards to your order. I apologize for any confusion or inconvenience this may have caused you. Products purchased from MidwayUSA or MidwayUSA.com are for use by Customers inside the United States and its territories. They are not for export outside of the United States. We do not ship to any freight forwarding addresses. Your order was being shipped out a freight forwarding address so we had to cancel the order out and refund your credit card for the order.


God damn it.

----------


## stumpy

when I rang them about the bag , that's what I was told ..... I said it is made in Vietnam , how is it an American made product , got quoted itar rules ..... and I warned you about the youpost .... they have listed it as a banned address ... what is it you want to buy . I may be able to help ,,, ie , I have my range bag with me . 





> Thank you for your recent email in regards to your order. I apologize for any confusion or inconvenience this may have caused you. Products purchased from MidwayUSA or MidwayUSA.com are for use by Customers inside the United States and its territories. They are not for export outside of the United States. We do not ship to any freight forwarding addresses. Your order was being shipped out a freight forwarding address so we had to cancel the order out and refund your credit card for the order.
> 
> 
> God damn it.

----------


## Tommy

> Thank you for your recent email in regards to your order. I apologize for any confusion or inconvenience this may have caused you. Products purchased from MidwayUSA or MidwayUSA.com are for use by Customers inside the United States and its territories. They are not for export outside of the United States. We do not ship to any freight forwarding addresses. Your order was being shipped out a freight forwarding address so we had to cancel the order out and refund your credit card for the order.
> 
> 
> God damn it.


Fuck that would be irritating. Need a less obvious freight forwarder.

----------


## MassiveAttack

Youshop is basically useless.  USA retailers won't ship to them.  Postage isn't that cheap and it's bloody slow.  They won't ship anything even remotly gun related which rules out all the cool stuff I want to buy.

I have used shipito in the past.  Their postage rates aren't that cheap either but they will consolidate packages, they send you photos of your stuff and let you fill in the customs decleration.  They also don't deal in gun stuff but I haven't tested this theory.  They were fine shipping things like goose calls and shotgun ammo belts.

----------


## Ricochet

> when I rang them about the bag , that's what I was told ..... I said it is made in Vietnam , how is it an American made product , got quoted itar rules ..... and I warned you about the youpost .... they have listed it as a banned address ... what is it you want to buy . I may be able to help ,,, ie , I have my range bag with me .


I want a Possum Hollow bore guide. Not as easy to find as I first thought.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Thank you for your recent email in regards to your order. I apologize for any confusion or inconvenience this may have caused you. Products purchased from MidwayUSA or MidwayUSA.com are for use by Customers inside the United States and its territories. They are not for export outside of the United States. We do not ship to any freight forwarding addresses. Your order was being shipped out a freight forwarding address so we had to cancel the order out and refund your credit card for the order.
> 
> 
> God damn it.


Same reply I got, but I didn't get as far as the credit card section.

----------


## summitdogracing

It looks like when I make my trip to NZ I will have to take orders from a lot of new friends.   :Have A Nice Day: 

Scotty

----------


## 7mmwsm

> It looks like when I make my trip to NZ I will have to take orders from a lot of new friends.  
> 
> Scotty


When are you coming new friend?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> It looks like when I make my trip to NZ I will have to take orders from a lot of new friends.  
> 
> Scotty


We have cold beer and BBQ waiting  :Grin:

----------


## zimmer

What companies are forum members using for freight forwarding out of the USA to NZ?  I don't need to know about YouShop or BuyUSA thanks.

----------


## P38

> It looks like when I make my trip to NZ I will have to take orders from a lot of new friends.  
> 
> Scotty


 @summitdogracing

Thanks for the offer.  :Thumbsup: 

Always a clean bed and a hot breakfast here for all my new friends. 

Especially those carrying gifts.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## scottrods

> https://www.nzpost.co.nz/tools/youshop
> 
> Register here & you can buy from anywhere.
> 
> I just ordered off Midway this week.


Bought some bases from brownells this way, no worries.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Update.
Midway sent me a email saying "sorry cannot ship to NZ".
Then yesterday I get another email from them saying " It's your birthday soon, make the most of our birthday discounts".
Pricks!!!

----------


## P38

Probably about time we all dropped Larry a line asked him  :Wtfsmilie: 

What's the Go Larry!

Aren't we Mates Anymore? 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Survy

> Probably about time we all dropped Larry a line asked him 
> 
> What's the Go Larry!
> 
> Aren't we Mates Anymore? 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


He just gonna reply with

"And that's just the way it is..."

----------


## P38

> He just gonna reply with
> 
> "And that's just the way it is..."



hahahahaha

Your not wrong.

Cheers
Pete

----------

